

Costco to ditch AmEx cards at U.S. stores next year - msherry
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/costco-stop-accepting-amex-cards-133314755.html

======
spb
Please change the link to [http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/12/american-
express-c...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/12/american-express-
costco-wholesale-idUSL4N0VM5T120150212), which is direct from the source and
doesn't have auto-playing video.

------
spb
"Costco warehouses in the United States currently accept only American Express
cards."

This is incorrect. Costco warehouses only accept American Express _credit_
cards. Visa and MasterCard _debit_ cards are fine.

------
silver1
Costco Canada already dumped the Amex while a go ...and people are happy about
it as Amex is not that popular or preferred card in Canada and it was a pain
to signup for Amex just for costco purchase ....

[http://globalnews.ca/news/1571433/costco-canada-dumping-
amer...](http://globalnews.ca/news/1571433/costco-canada-dumping-american-
express-for-mastercard/)

------
tlb
It's a great mystery why AmEx doesn't seem to want to get more retailers using
their card. Although their cardholder services are great, the card is accepted
in so few places that I rarely try to use mine.

~~~
SyneRyder
There definitely seems to be something odd with AmEx lately. Australia changed
to Chip & Pin exclusively sometime last year (signatures no longer accepted),
and yet AmEx still haven't sent out new Chip cards so it can be used in retail
stores. It's as if they've given up on the Australian retail market. Very
strange.

~~~
anakha
My Amex credit card issued almost a year ago has a chip and PIN.

Also, have you read this on Amex's Australian site?

[https://www.americanexpress.com/au/content/chip-and-
pin.html](https://www.americanexpress.com/au/content/chip-and-pin.html)

